# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Gebrek aan regels kost levens - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gebrek aan regels kost levens*
*Trouw -** 10 uur geleden*
De slechte overdracht van informatie tussen ziekenhuizen en ambulances kost levens. In noodsituaties handelt het ambulancepersoneel naar eigen goeddunken, zo blijkt uit een vertrouwelijk rapport van de Inspectie *...* 
Slechte overdracht eerste hulp kost levens Elsevier
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

